# Hard bump under skin after shots....



## Guest (May 10, 2008)

...Will it go away on its own or should I be worried? I tried massaging. The other two kids who got their shots today did not have this. The shot was dose #2 of CD/T. 

Thanks.


----------



## Sondra (Oct 25, 2007)

leave it alone it may or may not go away. You didn't get it thru all the layers of the skin on this one I think


----------



## CarlinsDarlin (Feb 8, 2008)

Kim,
Sometimes those knots stay a loooooong time. Ringo got his CD/T in December and he still has a knot. Spice has had hers since then (early spring) and she still has a knot too. I'm sure they go away eventually, but around here the knots stay a while. Doesn't seem to bother them, though. 
Kathy


----------



## Guest (May 10, 2008)

Oh dear. I hope the shot works.  Thanks Sondra and Kathy.


----------



## Faithful Crown Nubians (Dec 5, 2007)

I've had a few goats that had the lump for a while.


----------



## goatkid (Oct 26, 2007)

One of my yearlings still has a lump from last year. Info I have on this is that it's caused by the binder in the CDT vaccine. The shot still works if the goat has a lump. Some breeders give the C&D and tetanus shots seperately to avoid the lumps. I find it more economical to give the combo vaccine. Kathie


----------



## Guest (May 11, 2008)

Kathie- I was hoping the shot was still effective. Nice to know it is and what causes the lump. Thank you.


----------



## Anita Martin (Dec 26, 2007)

Lots of my goats have knots, which don't seem to bother them, but I'd rather they didn't have them. Next time I'll try giving the shots seperately and see if that helps. I don't have all that many to vaccinate so it shouldn't be too expensive, plus I'm vain, and you can't put a price on that. :biggrin


----------



## Guest (May 11, 2008)

:biggrin


----------

